# carte graphique Nvidia 6800 ultra DDL



## TIBOX (28 Septembre 2004)

Camarades,

Un expert en matière de carte graphique pourrait-il nous préciser de façon assez complète quel sont les avantages d'une carte graphique puissante telle que la 6800 sur un Power Mac G5, mono ou bipro.

Sur quels types d'application elle facilite le travail ?
Quels en sont les inconvénients ?
Sa présence interfère t-elle sur le sytème (vitesse, stabilité, RAM, etc.)?
Quels incidences sur le hardware ?

Il s'agirait de donner, aux ignorants comme moi, un petit cours de choses sur le domaine.


Merci !


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (29 Septembre 2004)

Côté technique je sais pas sauf que tes jeux s'afficheront mieux, ainsi que tes vidéos, enfin tes images en général.
Le seul inconvénient concernant la 6800 c'est qu'elle est assez bruyante, paraît-t-il. En tout cas nettement plus que les deux modèles en dessous proposés avec les PM G5.
Dans Univers Mac d'octobre 2004 (le dernier, en kiosque), tu truveras un article là dessus et les solutions pour y remédier.


----------



## minime (29 Septembre 2004)

Je suis expert de rien du tout, mais la GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL (deux ports DVI) est pour l'instant la seule carte qui permette par exemple d'utiliser *deux* moniteurs Cinema Display HD 30". Inconvénient, elle est encombrante, et une fois en place elle empêche l'accès à l'un des slots PCI.


----------



## choox (30 Septembre 2004)

ouias , mais elle dechire tout et il n'y a pas mieux. voila.


----------

